# jack_mixer: problems locating Python



## bsduck (Oct 28, 2020)

Hello,

I'm trying to build jack_mixer but `./configure` fails to find the Python headers, although python37 is properly installed.


```
checking for a Python interpreter with version >= 3.5... python3.7
checking for python3.7... /usr/local/bin/python3.7
checking for python3.7 version... 3.7
checking for python3.7 platform... freebsd12
checking for python3.7 script directory... ${prefix}/lib/python3.7/site-packages
checking for python3.7 extension module directory... ${exec_prefix}/lib/python3.7/site-packages
checking for headers required to compile python extensions... not found
configure: error: Could not find Python headers
```

What can I do?
Thanks for your help.


----------



## SirDice (Oct 28, 2020)

Chapter 6. Special Considerations
					

Special considerations when creating a new FreeBSD Port




					www.freebsd.org


----------

